# Fun pics



## sichuan dingdong (Aug 28, 2008)

think it's time to clean my car battery terminals? please post any funny pics you have taken.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 28, 2008)

I have never seen that much growth on a terminal before.  Excellent catch!
I've been using a spray terminal sealant.  It really works.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Aug 28, 2008)

ok when was the last time you even looked under your hood? lol

I got a few ill post up in a bit


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Aug 28, 2008)

Here are a few that I guess are fun pics...

2 cookies I made. an attempt on Bob the Builder and Elmo. Not bad IMO

Lobster Fights!!! They werent into it but I attempted.

My dog Emma wanting to Eat the lobster or play with it.  She ended up eating the tail after it was cooked.

Having fun with Butter under the skin.  I figured.  Why not give the chicken breat implants


----------



## Lynd (Aug 28, 2008)

If you had left that thing any longer, it'd grown so much that your car would have been alive.


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 28, 2008)

sichuan dingdong said:


> think it's time to clean my car battery terminals? please post any funny pics you have taken.


 
OMG! LOL! That looks like an underwater vehicle with coral collection. Did that vehicle even start?                

GRK, that chicken is too funny!


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Aug 28, 2008)

it was tasty too


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 28, 2008)

I posted this a long time ago......

still pretty silly!!!


----------



## sattie (Aug 28, 2008)

Your drunk chicken!!!  You sure it was not that?


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 28, 2008)

LOL Sattie!!!!!!!


----------



## Lynd (Aug 29, 2008)

I just noticed it says 'Danger, poison!' under the growth on your car


----------



## sichuan dingdong (Aug 29, 2008)

*still running strong*

to answer a few questions about my car and it's battery. i look under my hood often and do most of the work on it myself. i noticed this start on a brass terminal i installed less than a year ago. i'm letting this go for as long as it still works, just to see how bad it will get. the car starts and runs fine and the battery even runs a powered sub. thanks for all of the replies. 
i was thinking that it would be good to expand this thread to include any pics that were taken by the poster that they find interesting. i.e. meals you had at home or out, pets, prize kitchen gear ect.

hope this catches on, here is one i took with the macro setting on a digital camera.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Aug 29, 2008)

I was only kidding.  I totally understand you letting it grow.  

i posted a few but ill have ot find more.  i like looking at funny pics.

what is that a pick of?


----------



## sichuan dingdong (Aug 29, 2008)

that is a tiny orange off of a tree in my backyard. not too funny i'll dig around for more.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 29, 2008)

This cobweb was in a corner of my deck.  I swprayed a little water on it to make it more visable for the camera.


----------



## *amy* (Aug 29, 2008)

Not from a digital, but here's my California Thanksgiving Bikini Bird:


----------



## sichuan dingdong (Aug 30, 2008)

*a couple more pics*

here is a shot of the resident recipe taster Scarlet and one of the remains of a great popcorn snack. again thanks to all who post here.


----------



## sichuan dingdong (Aug 30, 2008)

*pets and more*

here is a shot of scarlet napping on her favorite couch and few more plant pics.


----------



## YT2095 (Aug 30, 2008)

here`s a pic I took the other day about 100 foot from my house, it`s shot in Infrared.


----------



## YT2095 (Aug 30, 2008)

and this would have been a nice picture if it wasn`t for my wifes ample cranium being in the way:






again, shot in infrared.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Aug 30, 2008)

Here is me bored at work and doing some phot shopping







One of my 2 Food Tasters







Lower control arm 






outside my house after an ice storm in 04


----------



## sichuan dingdong (Aug 30, 2008)

*knife and bacon*

my best knife and some bacon from breakfast.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Aug 30, 2008)

Wedding topper,

My freind sea sick becuase he had wings from hooters and drank before we went out deep sea fishing for Blue fish on the ocean at night.  Needless to say.  none of my freind will go with me again.

The 4 fish I caught that night.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Aug 30, 2008)

I love this one.

I left a tray on the grill taht I cooked my ribs in.  I guess they were that good becuase our little visitor never left till the next morning


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 30, 2008)

These were taken from inside our car, going through a car wash a week or so ago.

Barbara


----------



## sichuan dingdong (Aug 30, 2008)

*lost in translation*

the most offensive bag of corn chips ever? i found these at my local Chinese market. i have not tasted them and never plan to. the manufacturer is actually in the Philippines. i have love and respect for all cultures, but they may want to reconsider who is labeling the products at this plant.


----------



## deelady (Aug 30, 2008)

Funny pics of my little one!


----------



## deelady (Aug 30, 2008)

this one always cracked me up!


----------



## sichuan dingdong (Aug 30, 2008)

awsome pics deelady. thanks for posting.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 30, 2008)

deelady said:


> this one always cracked me up!



OK - you can stop it!  My heart cannot melt anymore than it already has!!!!!!!!!!! I see you live in Ohio - so you go on vacation to Florida and I will have that sweet face spoiled worse than you EVER thought by the time you get back to pick her up !!!!!


----------



## deelady (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks sichuan!

LOL KE....you don't know what you'd be up against with that terror! She's all smiles but with those smiles is MISCHIEF!!! You'd turn around and think you home was hit by the mother of hurricanes! In fact thats what her dad and I call her Hurricane Ayla!


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 30, 2008)

deelady said:


> Thanks sichuan!
> 
> LOL KE....you don't know what you'd be up against with that terror! She's all smiles but with those smiles is MISCHIEF!!! You'd turn around and think you home was hit by the mother of hurricanes! In fact thats what her dad and I call her Hurricane Ayla!



It only means she's smart!!!!!!!!!  But LOL at the name........ok.......I am a BIT older than you....she would be smart enough to wear me out and then take over!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  But how adorable...seriously!!!!!!


----------



## deelady (Aug 30, 2008)

Thank you  I think I'll keep her!


----------



## sichuan dingdong (Aug 31, 2008)

those who have posted here have kept the idea of this thread alive. thanks to you. please keep it up and i will try to find more fun pics to add myself. precocious is an understatement with your little hurricane deelady. best wishes to all.


----------



## deelady (Aug 31, 2008)

had to share these as well....sorry if I am posting too much, can't help myself!!


----------



## deelady (Aug 31, 2008)

hmmmm.....I got my edgamacation at Yale!


----------



## roadfix (Aug 31, 2008)

Fun Pics from Sat night:

Last night on my patio, aka Park Drive Bar & Grill 





My son-in-law Mike next to the grill & a very nice shot of my right leg





My very first stogie experience.....it made my head spin


----------



## sichuan dingdong (Aug 31, 2008)

*sunday shrimp dinner*

this is what i made tonight in various stages.


----------



## sichuan dingdong (Sep 1, 2008)

*monsters of the deep*

here is a shot of me on a friends boat. rest assured this maneater made it's way back to the sea with minor delay.

sorry if this image upsets you, but any sharks we catch do not usually even make it on the boat and we make sure to free it without any hooks or line attached.

plus i look like a fool with the headlamp and cigar in tow.


----------



## sattie (Sep 1, 2008)

This is one of my favorties.... we were at Def Leppard, out in lawn seating. Me and my friends got together, laid on a tarp and took this pic. The person taking the pic was having problems, so we were all screaming at her to take the DANG PIC already!!!! It was so funny at the time!


----------



## buckytom (Sep 1, 2008)

my boy at the fair this past summer:


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 1, 2008)

My cat going for a fork and a napkin - there's some good eats on the other side of that door!


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 1, 2008)

buckytom said:


> my boy at the fair this past summer:


It's great that he works out!  I'll bet he eats his spinach too!

Barbara


----------



## sichuan dingdong (Sep 1, 2008)

*frog at night*

thanks to everyone for all the great pics. this frog was hanging out in my backyard.


----------



## babetoo (Sep 1, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> My cat going for a fork and a napkin - there's some good eats on the other side of that door!


 
boy your cat looks like my thomas, what food is on other side. i need new glasses.                                       babe


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 3, 2008)

I took these in Erie, Pennsylvania last week. Read the headline, then what it says on the bottom of the newspaper rack. I just thought it was kind of ironic!

Barbara


----------



## sichuan dingdong (Sep 3, 2008)

*thanks for the cool pics B L*

loved the pics and you know we are looking for the ones you took and are taking in NY. looking forward to more. keep having fun you two.


----------



## sichuan dingdong (Sep 3, 2008)

*Barbara L, sorry for the B L return title*

just replying too fast.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Sep 4, 2008)

im glad see this thread taking off.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 4, 2008)

babetoo said:


> boy your cat looks like my thomas, what food is on other side. i need new glasses.                                       babe



babe - there's a squirrel sitting on the other side of the door.  This squirrel comes to visit all the time - most times drives the cat nuts.  This time the cat just decided to walk off - I THINK to get a fork though


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Sep 4, 2008)

*My son swimming towards me under water.*


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Sep 4, 2008)

Here is our nieghbor coming over to borrow a cup of cat food!


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Sep 4, 2008)

O.K. Last one, I promise. "NOT"
This is my buddy Gizmo. He is usually sitting right next to me while I'm on the computer. He loves his window perch.


----------



## deelady (Sep 4, 2008)

Getout.....I love that pic of your son under water!!! Way cool! i hope you have that framed!


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Sep 4, 2008)

deelady, glad you like it. I kind wish it was clearer, but that's the quality of a disposable underwater camera.


----------



## DramaQueen (Sep 5, 2008)

getoutamykitchen said:


> deelady, glad you like it. I kind wish it was clearer, but that's the quality of a disposable underwater camera.


 

*What a great shot!  Definitely have this one framed.  *


----------



## Constance (Sep 5, 2008)

My handsome grandson.


----------



## Michelemarie (Sep 5, 2008)

I love looking at all these pictures! Thanks, everyone, for posting! I will try to look through some of mine to find one as good as these!


----------



## Constance (Sep 5, 2008)

Wrestling Champion and wet papillon named Gizmo.


----------



## sattie (Sep 5, 2008)

Ok, here is another one of my favs!!!


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 5, 2008)

sattie said:


> Ok, here is another one of my favs!!!


 

 ^^^^ That's pretty funny.


----------



## sattie (Sep 5, 2008)

On a dog forum, someone had posted about their puppies teeth starting to come out and they were just hanging there and sticking out of his mouth... then I had to post this pic and ask "Does he look like this?".


----------



## GrantsKat (Sep 5, 2008)

My oldest son with the carrot! yes it came out of the bag like that!!


----------



## Dina (Sep 5, 2008)

Here are some pics from our '08 summer vacation. Kids and DH getting ready to go Whitewater rafting in Jackson, Wyoming.

The second is a pic of happy faces after their rafting adventure.


----------



## Dina (Sep 5, 2008)

Here's another '08 summer vacation pic where my boys are being goofy in Santa Fe, NM at the art galleries.


----------



## Dina (Sep 5, 2008)

Here's one of my little hickers and I at Arches National Park in Moab, Utah this summer.


----------



## Dina (Sep 5, 2008)

Our rental house in Colorado Springs this summer.  We didn't get to see any bears, not even when we were at Yellowstone National Park.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 6, 2008)

nevermind the bears, but it looks like you've got some of them pesky kids trying to get in dina.

you know, you have to tie up your junk food and video games on a rope between some trees at night top keep them away...


----------



## GrantsKat (Sep 6, 2008)

My cat trying to catch a lizard


----------



## deelady (Sep 6, 2008)

More for you animal lovers!


----------



## Dina (Sep 6, 2008)

buckytom said:


> nevermind the bears, but it looks like you've got some of them pesky kids trying to get in dina.
> 
> you know, you have to tie up your junk food and video games on a rope between some trees at night top keep them away...


Tried it, didn't work!  Luckily only ONE of those pesky kids is mine.


----------



## sichuan dingdong (Sep 7, 2008)

*scarlet wondering why i'm stlill typing*

pet pic posted for fun.

hi deelady, 
some awsome pics you posted.

dina,
thanks for adding your pics too.

i'm just glad to see everyone's additions to this post.


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 7, 2008)

You guys HAVE TO promise not to call child protection on me.......
I swear it was empty!!!!!! 
(middle son, now almost 5)


----------



## GrantsKat (Sep 7, 2008)

LOL suzi, I have a few pics of me when I was little just like that....hmmm...it does make ya sleepy right? lol


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't know what this insect is, but it was about 5 or 6 inches long (maybe more). It was on the wall of a hotel we stayed at in Tennessee last month.  An outside wall--or we wouldn't have stayed there!

Barbara


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Sep 10, 2008)

Dina said:


> Our rental house in Colorado Springs this summer. We didn't get to see any bears, not even when we were at Yellowstone National Park.


 

Did you bring a picnic basket?  They usually are atracted to them


----------

